# Just another tritrix build



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

I have been building the tritrix little by little for the last few monthes. It's taken me a while cause I have a newborn son that's running me ragged. I thought I would just post a few picture so that you can see the progress that has been made.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

That's a very nice looking build.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you!! Stay tuned I'll have some more pics and hopefully a final pic soon.


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pics; I've been thinking of building these myself. Did you buy the whole kit including the knock-down cabs? That's what I've been looking at, since I'm not much good at woodworking yet, and figure the "learning the design" and the assembly would be good next steps for me. I'm interested in your experience with these, and also your impressions of their sound.

G'luck,
Tom


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

No problem for the pics and yes I bought the whole kit from PE. That cabinets aren't entirely to difficult to build I was just having a lazy moment. As far as cab quality they went together very easy you just need to pre drill all of you holes. Use alot of glue and a few clamps. I've heard people complain that this doesnt line up or that doesn't line up by a 1/16 or 1/32 but it's still wood it is bend able and movable so once you finished assembling them plan on sanding some edges smooth. The crossover were very easy to build. PE even has a how to video is you get hung up. I just used a piece of oak luan and hot glued the components to that. They key to building crossovers is to lay them out in front of you on the material you plan on building it with so that you can make sure all components fit and you can make the connections and no leads are too short. Secure them to the board and soldier them when dry. So far my listening experience was at a wow factor. For the money spent these sound great. I haven't had a ton of time to sit back and listen to them yet but my preview is making the rest of the build push along. Stay tuned more pics to come.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Grills.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Floor base.


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. This is hardly "just" another tritrix build: very nice job!

Tom


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks like a very nice kit. 
As the others have said - great job! :T

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks again !!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

The beginning of the vinyling process


----------



## musikpirate (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking man! Can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

One more to cover. Then it's just glue in the magnets for the grills. Install the bases and reinstall the drivers and this puppy is finished.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Just need to put the drivers back in this one!!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Done !!


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

Sweet! Now, how do they sound to you?

Tom


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

I sat down yesterday and had a good listen for a little over an hour. The low end of these things is very surprising. Not over bearing though. It's smooth and easy listen to. Midbass is clean and smooth as well. As far as the high go they are not harsh even one bit. They are a little faint but still enjoyable to listen to. For the small price tag of 199 and the 75 or so dollars I spent on extras you really can't go wrong with this build. They are not world class but sound good enough for just about anyone to enjoy. If your thinking about doing this build. Do not hesitate!


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

Your build looks quite nice and Thank you for your impressions of the sound quality, I appreciate your comments. Yours just add to the pile of remarks claiming this to be worth every penny spent and minute invested. I'm just starting to study the design and calculations of crossovers, so I'm thinking I'll build the tritrix and follow the design decisions as I go to learn the whys and wherefores. I appreciate the build thread you created as you went.
Thanks for sharing your work- they look great and I hope you enjoy them!

Tom


----------



## dannyandmal (Dec 29, 2011)

Those look great, thanks for taking the time to show us your build. I have been looking at these and will have to give them a closer look!


----------



## Oktyabr (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! 

I've looked at this build more than once at PE myself. I know from experience with store bought speakers that price doesn't necessarily reflect quality. A pair of DIY full rangers have been the centerpiece of my home theater for months now, pushing Snell (probably my favorite brand), a pair of Martin Logan SL3 and some big, reference series Polk SRS out of the room as well.

What do you have/had that you can compare these to, sound wise? What are you powering them with?


----------



## loudsubz (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice build. You have more patience than I ever will


----------



## lucasa.miller (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for all of the kinda words.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Any updates for the build? Impressions, etc?


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Jstslamd said:


> I sat down yesterday and had a good listen for a little over an hour. The low end of these things is very surprising. Not over bearing though. It's smooth and easy listen to. Midbass is clean and smooth as well. As far as the high go they are not harsh even one bit. They are a little faint but still enjoyable to listen to. For the small price tag of 199 and the 75 or so dollars I spent on extras you really can't go wrong with this build. They are not world class but sound good enough for just about anyone to enjoy. If your thinking about doing this build. Do not hesitate!


Short hand ..


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

I just cut the pannels for my first MTM vented TriTrix box and was about to post that im starting on this if anyone had any pointer/input. I'm just about to order parts.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Good luck. It's deffinetly a fun build with minimal headache. Have fun.


----------



## tjmcnamara (Jan 31, 2013)

These look FANTASTIC. In fact, my tri kit will be arriving tomorrow and yours fits the exact look I had in mind for what I was after. What a nice job!

Can you share any additional info on the grills and floor bases? And is that cherry veneer?

-tim


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you very much. After having these for about a year I have passed them on to my father. They were a very fun project and I'm sure you have fun building your. As far as the grills I simply cut a piece of 1/2" mdf and used my rotozip with the circle cutter and cut two small circles on either end. After that's done use a jig saw to cut the material our between the circle. After that's done spray paint them black and cover them with speaker grill cloth. To attach them to the speaker I used small neo magnets from Home Depot and counter sunk them on either side. 

The bases were even easier to make. I glued two pieces of half inch mdf together. I cut the to size after they were glued together and installed some dayton floor spike In them. Attached them with coarse thread wood screws that were counter sunk. 

The finish was all done with the dayton cherry vinyl and rustoleum pro black enamel. The black has all to do with the prep job prior to you final paint job I'm an automotive painter by trade so that part came very easy for me. As far as the vinyl I really couldn't have asked for more in such a simple product. It didnt not look cheap while In reality IT WAS!! It had a real rich look to it. Dot ge me wrong you could tell it was not real wood but for vinyl it was very nice looking. 

Sorry for the rant I hope I answered the questions that you had if you have any more questions or I didn't answer the questions you asked well enought let me know. 

Good luck. 
Jason.


----------



## Lazerboy2000 (May 7, 2012)

Wow those look incredible. I built the Tritrix's last summer and like them a lot. Even currently listening to them as I type. I finished mine with a simple black paint so there are smudges. Seeing yours gives me some inspiration to redo mine at some point


----------

